# Black spots on baby noses



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am hoping for any information about something strange that's going on! My most recent litter has 4 babies, 5 days old, all of which have developed a blackish discoloration across the nose. They seem healthy and regular otherwise. What is this, and what is causing it? Is it cause for concern?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8905&start=10

I noticed this when I first started, and everyone told me it was normal. Does yours look like what mine did for the nose thing?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes that is what it looks like! This is the first time I've ever had it in over 25 litters, and these babies are PE, but besides that....that's what it looks like.


----------

